# Conversion Van



## oldman (Aug 18, 2014)

My wife and I are considering purchasing a conversion van. Probably most of you have seen these vans. They are designed for traveling and comfort. Most are like either a GMC Savana or a Chevrolet Express. They normally come equipped with 4 captain chairs and a bench type seat in the third row that may be converted to a sofa. The captain chairs can be reclined and are heated. It also has interior decorative lighting and a TV with a DVD player. OK, so now you get the idea. My question is does anyone own such a van or have a friend that may have one and would anyone care to share your thoughts or comments about such a vehicle? 

We own a home in Florida and like to drive down from PA occasionally, rather than fly and also drive to other parts of the country. I have relatives in Ohio and Tennessee and this would be good, I think. I have back issues and can only drive for 3 hours at a time and then I need to stretch it for an hour or lay down and this type of vehicle would solve that issue. However, I am just not convinced yet as to whether I should make such an investment. I do get to fly free, but I miss so much by flying all the time. 

Thanks for any input. Decisions are sometime difficult and I tend to procrastinate, but when I have others weigh in on issues, I can sometimes make better decisions because I have more information that I may not have thought of.


----------



## Fern (Aug 18, 2014)

Looks a nice looking van, (we have m/h and can't wait for the warmer weather to get out & about). One of the benefits is  you can stop almost anywhere to relax or 40 winks, or even have a cuppa.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 18, 2014)

I've seen some and they are beautiful inside and out.  "Highway Cruisers",

But, What about a potty?


----------



## oldman (Aug 18, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I've seen some and they are beautiful inside and out.  "Highway Cruisers",
> 
> But, What about a potty?




Oh sure, we would still have to stop and take care of business, but what my intention would be is to drive for 2-3 hours and then pull-over at a rest area or rest stop and then switch drivers. I could lie down or put in a movie while my wife or one of the Grandchildren drove for a few hours. The headphones for the TV (DVD player) are wireless, so the driver would not be distracted. It is just a lot of money to spend for just taking trips. I could probably pickup a used van, say a 2008, with about 60,000-75,000 miles, loaded with all the goodies for about $22,000.00-$28,000.00.


----------

